# First time shooting a pistol



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought a Ruger SR9 a week ago and went to the range the next day. That was a lot of FUN! I was really nervous at first and my shots went all over the target, but by my third magazine I had calmed down considerably. The last four shots were in the red. I felt like a teenager again (I am 57) and never felt so alive. Now if ammo prices would only come down again (like that is ever going to happen).


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

Your going to love that SR9!:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Load, aims, squeeze, repeat...

Couple hundred a week!

Enjoy


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

It was nice reading your story...I started shooting last year, and my first shooting session was with a rental gun at the range.. And I remember this feeling vividly..that is feeling like a kid again.. And as I shared my story on this forum, a member told me wait till you discover the trigger reset, and you will feel like a kid on a christmas morning. And I will tell you that in my turn.. Trigger reset..yet for you to discover.:smt033


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, pistol shooting is a wonderful thing.
I never get to the range as much as I like.

There are those lucky ones that can step off their back porches and have their range right there.

Enjoy your new hobby. Be warned though. Now that you have been infected with the bug. You will find that one pistol is not enough, you will soon be buying revolvers, etc.

Happy shooting.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> ...........Be warned though. Now that you have been infected with the bug. You will find that one pistol is not enough, you will soon be buying revolvers, etc..


:anim_lol::anim_lol: that's very true...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Jbw52 said:


> I bought a Ruger SR9 a week ago and went to the range the next day. That was a lot of FUN! I was really nervous at first and my shots went all over the target, but by my third magazine I had calmed down considerably. The last four shots were in the red. I felt like a teenager again (I am 57) and never felt so alive. Now if ammo prices would only come down again (like that is ever going to happen).


That's not a bad looking target for the first time out with a new gun. I suggest buying a pack of snap caps to get better with triiger pull. I have them for 3 calibers and use them all the time. Sitting on the couch getting in trigger time helps more than you might realize. Focus on a lightswitch, keep it steady, click, repeat. The idea is for the gun not to move and stay on target while you pull the bang button. As Peter from the Family Guy would say, "they are worthless" (I think he meant priceless)


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Yes, pistol shooting is a wonderful thing.
> Be warned though. Now that you have been infected with the bug. You will find that one pistol is not enough, you will soon be buying revolvers, etc.
> Happy shooting.


You're right, I have been bitten. I am thinking about selling my Omega Seamaster so I can buy more guns. Not only that, I went down to my man cave this afternoon and I caught a whiff of gun cleaning fluid from when I cleaned my gun today and thought what a nice aroma that is.

Here is my target from my second day at the range. I think I have improved a little. At least this time I got almost all of my shots in the white area and one head shot.


----------



## OnionBreath45 (Nov 12, 2009)

I feel buying those targets, like the one in the photo, is too expensive. So here is what I do now:
1)buy a ball of string
2)buy white styro foam plates (must be styro. paper is too hard to see where you hit)
3) Buy those wooden clothes pins. bulk

My outdoor range has portable steel plate stands. I grab two of those, set them apart about 20 feet, tie string from one to the other. I tie one high and one 8 inches lower. Now I take the wooden clothes pins and attach the styro plate to the strings both at top and bottom of plate. This stops the wind from blowing the plate into the horizontal position. Now from here you can put as many plates on you want or put 3 on the string about 4 feet apart and practice shooting while pivoting at the hips, (you know like a tanks turrent). I have friends that carry big home made targets around. Me? I travel light. Keep your powder dry. God bless America.


----------



## OnionBreath45 (Nov 12, 2009)

Not to sound like a know it all, but don't forget to aim at the 1st hole you made (assuming it's center). This makes your shooting spread smaller. Keep you powder dry and God bless America.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shooting - fun isn't it 


:smt1099


----------

